# Lenovo Z580 keeps shutting off the internet



## Entropicat (Jan 24, 2013)

So I recently obtained this laptop and all its Windows 8 weirdness. Been having problems on and off, nothing too unusual, aside from one that I keep having to deal with. After a while of just a normal session, my laptop will disconnect from my wireless internet and be unable to detect it until I reset it. Sometimes it won't even let me open the network options box.

There is nothing wrong with the internet itself, I've checked that. I've got all the updates installed. The problem just persists and I can't figure it out.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

You can double-check that it is your Lenovo laptop as the issue (rather than your network equipment/setup) by going to a local library or Starbucks for public WiFi & seeing if the connection issues persist there.

It's not at all unusual for a router or 'gateway' (router/broadband-modem combo unit) to act up and disrupt connections. Power surges can alter settings fairly easily, as well as updates or communications from your ISP.
_______________

That said, if it turns out that your connection issues are the same no matter what network you are connecting to, you can try uninstalling a program that comes with most Lenovo IdeaPads, called "ReadyComm". 

There are quite a few threads on the Lenovo forums, and on tech forums in general, from IdeaPad owners who found that they had faster and more stable wireless connections after uninstalling the ReadyComm program. These threads cover many versions of the ReadyComm software, from several years ago up to today. And the consensus is that ReadyComm tends to cause problems.
_______________

I doubt that the issue is Windows 8 related at all. For years I've recommended that Windows users uninstall any "bloatware" wireless software placed on their computers by major-brand manufacturers. The built-in wireless apps in Windows XP, Vista, Windows 7, and Windows 8 are nearly always more consistent in their operation, provide better connections, and are easier to use.
_______________

After you uninstall the ReadyComm software, you have the option to let CCleaner mop up any leftover "orphan" entries in the Win8 Registry. Its the only such tool I recommend (most other cleaners do more harm than good). CCleaner is available from cnet's download.com. 

Once ReadyComm is completely gone - restart your computer. Click on the Desktop tile on the Start screen, then click on the 5-bar Win8 wireless icon in the system tray next to the clock. Select your home network & enter the password ... and hopefully enjoy much better connections from now on.

Best of luck,
. . . Gary


----------



## Entropicat (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll try that out, though the disconnections are at random and I can have quite long undisturbed periods where it seems like nothing is wrong, so there's no real way for me to test it out other than to just wait until the Networks box has its little temper tantrum and refuses to come out to play.

It's the fact that the network box won't even open some of the time that makes me think it's the computer rather than the wireless.

Thanks!


----------

